# New Rogers Data Plans Coming?



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

It's being reported in a couple of places that Rogers did a rethink of their data plans for the iPhone:

New iPhone Plans Starting October 1 on Rogers : Boy Genius Report

MacNN | Revised Rogers iPhone plans on October 1st?

So, do these data plans sound like they're okay, or are Rogers still idiots?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you want data, get the $30/6GB while you can.

Paying $5 less per month to get 500 MB instead of 6GB would be unwise, even if you use significantly less than 6GB, you'll be checking your usage all the time.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

8127972 said:


> So, do these data plans sound like they're okay, or are Rogers still idiots?


They know what they're doing...that's for sure. 
I had hoped for some sort of a la carte low cost data plans i.e. $15 for 1Gb.

It's certainly an improvement...but for me, it still better to grab the $30/6gb plan and add it to my existing (older) plan.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

With respect to the all-inclusive voice and data plans, they do look a bit better, with 1GB and 2GB of data thrown in.

Still, no caller ID?

At least if people like them, they can switch from their current iPhone-specific plans once these are actually released, without any hassle.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*If only....*

I would love the option of a 1GB or 2GB data plan at a lower monthly cost which could be added to my existing mobile plan. I'm not even close to eating up 6GB of data a month. Got my iPhone four weeks ago and have used up just over 600MB. I know I'll never hit the cap but $30 is a decent price, given the other available options.

Not sure how many of you are in a similar situation but I do not have a home/landline number, I just use a cell phone, which works for my needs. So keeping my existing monthly plan is key as it offers a lots of minutes at a decent price.

Perhaps they will eventually offer a less expensive and flexible data plans for users like myself.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just to see what the deal was, I stopped by a Fido kiosk to enquire about the new advertised $17.50/month plan. For some people (me), the main features sounded like a good "base plan" onto which you could add that 6GB data component and end up with an excellent iPhone plan.

To my shock and dismay, these plans STILL don't include voicemail or caller ID. So we figured out how much the real monthly total would be:

a. The $17.50 plan (200 anytime min, unlimited after 5pm/weekends, unlimited incoming msgs)
b. The $30/6B data plan (admittedly more than I'll use, but who wants to be checking all the time?)
c. $15 Caller ID/Visual Voicemail/outgoing texts bundle (RIP OFF!!!!)
d. $7 "System Bull****e Fee"
e. Taxes

It came to $74/month (not counting the $199 cost of the iPhone itself of course).

Now, $74/month is not WILDLY more than I was paying in the states ($62/month for almost identically the same plan), but that system bs fee and the caller ID not being included is just, well, bs. There's no reason Rogers can't make AT&T-like profits using their pricing models.

I'm still considering it as I don't think Rogers' new plans are going to be really any better (and I prefer Fido anyway), and I'm pleased to see that Rogers etc are sssssslllllooooowwwwlllllyyyy coming around to something approaching US rates, but you know, they should just figure it out. Like yesterday.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For those who would "enjoy" the 1GB or 2GB plans, keep in mind that streaming radio like last.fm, or AOL Radio, or the like, may not be the only data hungry apps or options you'll want to use every day. Who knows what will be released next month or next year? Sure, the 6GB plan could come back at some point, but it will be gone for a while.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> For those who would "enjoy" the 1GB or 2GB plans, keep in mind that streaming radio like last.fm, or AOL Radio, or the like, may not be the only data hungry apps or options you'll want to use every day. Who knows what will be released next month or next year? Sure, the 6GB plan could come back at some point, but it will be gone for a while.


I think I am heading down to Fido tomorow to get that 17.50 Fido plan.

I was offered that plus an $11 dollar deal where I get caller ID, voicemail and 125 text messages.

So I am looking at 28.50 +6.95 (bs fee)+ 14% tax = roughly $40! 

I am constantly surrounded by wifi I have codes for or free wifi. I am a Bell sympatico subcriber so now I get free wifi at most star bucks in the GTA. I really see no need for data right now. Maybe later if a good cheap plan comes. 


One questions, is there anyway to get them to forget about the system access fee if I am an old Rogers customer who is in the market again? My old robbers contract expired in April and haven't renewed it. Think they might forget about the system access charge o0f 35 bones?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The new plan just might be better, and yes, Rogers are still idiots.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Those are two questions.

And you're confused. The System Access Fee is $6.95+ per month, forever. The "activation fee" is $35, one time. You'll only get the former waived if you've never paid it, i.e., you have some 8 year old plan that didn't include it. You'll only get the latter fee waived if you're a special corporate customer (most aren't, but I got it waived without asking) or if there is a special promotion on at the time, i.e., not now.



Adrian. said:


> One questions, is there anyway to get them to forget about the system access fee if I am an old Rogers customer who is in the market again? My old robbers contract expired in April and haven't renewed it. Think they might forget about the system access charge o0f 35 bones?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm seriously considering paying out my current contact and switching to either Rogers or Fido to take advantage of the 6Gig data plan. My question right now is is there a difference between Rogers or Fido as far as access points nationally, customer service, free calls between Fido and Rogers? I understand they are basically the same company but just want to choose wisely.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I'm seriously considering paying out my current contact and switching to either Rogers or Fido to take advantage of the 6Gig data plan. My question right now is is there a difference between Rogers or Fido as far as access points nationally, customer service, free calls between Fido and Rogers? I understand they are basically the same company but just want to choose wisely.


i'm interesting in fido too if their evening starts at a reasonable time. i still find 9 PM for rogers really pathetic, but if other reasons outweigh Fido, then maybe it'll be Rogers.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Fido is better with per second billing. If you use your phone a lot in rural areas and are on Fido, you will need to pay $5 per month for the 'expanded network'. On Rogers you dont pay anything extra. Every plan is basically the same except Rogers has the my5 things. Fido has Fido Dollars, Rogers has a better HUP program.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Network Coverage:
-Fido -- http://fido.ca/web/page/portal/Fido/CoverageSupport?forwardTo=linkToCanada
-Rogers -- Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

The Fido network coverage area is generally smaller than the Rogers coverage area, but you can pay an extra $5 per month on a fido plan to get the same coverage as the wider-spanning Rogers network. That said, everywhere I that go is covered by Fido. Even within my city, where coverage should be essentially the same, I've found that there are places where my Fido phone can use 3G but my colleagues' Rogers phones don't get coverage. That's probably individual phone differences rather than network differences. Your mileage may vary.

*Evenings and Weekends
-Fido evenings start at 7pm; weekend is 7pm Friday to 8am Monday
-Rogers evenings start at 9pm; weekend is 9pm Friday to 7am Monday
-To add just earlier evenings to a Rogers plan costs $9 for 5pm evenings and $7 for 6pm evenings unless you get a plan or promotion that happens to include earlier evenings

*Call Time Billing
-Fido -- per second
-Rogers -- per minute

*Rewards
-$5 (Fido Dollars) for every $100 you spend with Fido
-...works out to ~$130 over the course of the 3 year contract for me. $130 less out of pocket when it's time to buy the next iPhone!

*Fido-to-Fido and Rogers-to-Rogers
-Fido-to-Fido plans are available
-My5 plans are available. Maybe there are Rogers-to-Rogers plans as well, but I don't know.

*CSRs
-probably not much different between the two, but I've been pretty happy with the Fido CSRs with whom I have dealt so far

Someone else can post about the advantages of Rogers over Fido.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

zc11 said:


> *Fido-to-Fido and Rogers-to-Rogers
> -Fido-to-Fido plans are available
> -My5 plans are available. Maybe there are Rogers-to-Rogers plans as well, but I don't know.



There is a rogers to rogers set of plans. It includes calling to Fido phones without paying more. Also, includes rogers home phone lines.
You can get the same with Fido, but you have to pay more.

All the levels cost the same and come with the same bank of mins, although eve start times are 9pm Rogers and 7pm Fido. The only difference is the $25 plans:

Rogers to Rogers/Fido/Home Phone starts at $25 (100mins day, 1000 e/we, 9pm)

Fido to Fido is $25 (100mins day, 1,000 e/we 7pm)

To get Fido to Fido/Rogers (not sure if it includes Home Phone) you have to get the $30 Fido plan.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a feeling that $25 data plan users - at least some - will end up paying more over 3 years.



HowEver said:


> If you want data, get the $30/6GB while you can.
> 
> Paying $5 less per month to get 500 MB instead of 6GB would be unwise, even if you use significantly less than 6GB, you'll be checking your usage all the time.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> To get Fido to Fido/Rogers (not sure if it includes Home Phone) you have to get the $30 Fido plan.


That's not what I was told but I intend on making sure that's true for thep lan I'm signing up on.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> That's not what I was told but I intend on making sure that's true for thep lan I'm signing up on.



It's all on the Fido website, two sections: Fido to Fido ($25), and Fido to Fido Plus ($30). 

Although, there might be some kind of deal going on not on the site, best to call and be 100% sure.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The plan I was talking about was $20 a month which is similar to the $17.50 plan only adds the free calling between Fido and Rogers customers. That plan isn't on the Fido site. I called Rogers this afternoon to see what they could do and they kept insisting that you need a minimum of $30 voice plan and wouldn't budge. I tried the corporate side as well but didn't get much further and the best they could do was more then Fido's plan mentioned above so even with the $5 add on to get the full Rogers coverage Fido is still cheaper and you don't need to fight to get it.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I found this graphic which illustrates the plan I'm signing up on. Interestingly enough it appears as though this plan is only available in MB and SK.










everyone else seems to get this one.










(source)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I mentioned this in an earlier post, but it seems salient to post it here:

If you take either of these plans as-is, add Caller ID + Visual Voicemail (I _still_ can't believe this isn't incorporated de facto into iPhone plans!!) and plug in the 6GB/$30 data plan plus the usual bs system access fee and taxes, your complete layout for a pimped iPhone monthly plan is $74 and change (using the $17.50 offer as a base) or $77 and change (using the $20 plan as a base).

This is only marginally higher than a very comparable AT&T US plan (I had a plan that was identical to the "$17.50+6GB etc" offer in the states, it cost me $69 with taxes). Nice to see Fido/Rogers starting to come down to earth a little.

Now had they just rolled in VV and CallerID and said it was $25/month (plus data, system access and taxes), I'd have jumped all over that. Still thinking about it.

Anybody know what an unlocked jailbroken 2G (4GB) iPhone (with SIM!) would fetch up here? That may play a role in my decision.

PS. 4GB is actually more storage than people think, btw ... my iPhone has 40 apps on it (including the default ones), 266 songs (that's 22 hours of music), two movies, 350 photos (last 10 events) and at least a dozen (audio) podcasts with 2-3 epsisodes each on it. Stuff gets swapped out whenever I charge it, and this works out well (not that I wouldn't mind an 8 or 16 model, mind you ...)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Well its a done deal  Just updating it now....and waiting for 2.1 to be released tomorrow:clap:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I want a 1 gb data for 10 bucks...then we are talking.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I want a 1 gb data for 10 bucks...then we are talking.



you and I my friend. But with the monopoly..we'll never be talking.

besides, not as good when you can get 6GB for $30. But I see the benefit since no one really uses 6GB of data and so Rogers/Fido pockets an extra $20.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I mentioned this in an earlier post, but it seems salient to post it here:
> 
> If you take either of these plans as-is, add Caller ID + Visual Voicemail (I _still_ can't believe this isn't incorporated de facto into iPhone plans!!) and plug in the 6GB/$30 data plan plus the usual bs system access fee and taxes, your complete layout for a pimped iPhone monthly plan is $74 and change (using the $17.50 offer as a base) or $77 and change (using the $20 plan as a base).
> 
> ...


I'm paying about 75 for a 25 dollar student plan, and a 10 dollar iphone package (5 bucks off) together with the 6GB data. Not much difference,,as you said, it all adds up.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

hi folks,

Just wanted to chime in that the links at the beginning of this thread are true - new plans as of oct. 1st. the $30/6GB is over Sept. 30th. I was in a Rogers 20 minutes ago talking about it and the rep printed a page. 

Chas_m : visual voicemail is included with these plans (in case it wasn't mentioned earlier).

So, for me, I'm buying one that day and starting with the $60 plan. Rep said I could upgrade the plan with no additional costs if i see that i'm going over my minutes. I can't see me ever going over a 1 GB cap. I'm not a youtube surfing guy or anything. Checking websites and email shouldn't be huge in terms of data (I know it could be, but it won't right away).

wuhoo! Oct. 1st should be fun. 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## sharon333 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like you have it all worked out.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a shame (and an insult) that these weren't the original iPhone plans.

I ended up with a plan nearly identical to the $60 one, except I have 6GB instead of 1GB, and 2500 text messages (which I'll never even come close to).

It costs just over $90 with tax.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> I can't see me ever going over a 1 GB cap...


And there in lies the crux of the issue...I decided that the future is unknown and that our _needs_ tend to grow exponentially so I bought out my old contract and jumped on the 6 gig plan gambling that over time I'd have regretted not getting in on the deal while it was offered...though from the people I've talked to 1 gig is plenty for the current app's etc.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> And there in lies the crux of the issue...I decided that the future is unknown and that our _needs_ tend to grow exponentially so I bought out my old contract and jumped on the 6 gig plan gambling that over time I'd have regretted not getting in on the deal while it was offered...though from the people I've talked to 1 gig is plenty for the current app's etc.


i agree with you - i wonder if 1 GB or 2 GB will be enough, but i really don't think i will. i'm thinking rogers will eventually re-evaluate their plans in the next year or so. who knows. i just know i won't be dloading a ton of youtube or otherwise videos. plus, i work from home so i'll be able to shut off the 3g and connect to my network. 

we'll see. hopefully, i won't go crazy with it


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not really all that much more to get a similar package with 6GB data and call display. Worth considering...

*$60/month (total *$70.80/month*)
-250 daytime minutes (up from 150) + unlimited nights / weekends
-1GB data (up from 400MB)
-75 texts
-Visual Voicemail
-three months of unlimited local calling
-a permanent MY5 Local option
**No call display

*17.50 deal + $15 VVMail value pack + $30 6GB data plan (total *$73.44/month*)
-200 daytime minutes + unlimited evening and weekend minutes
-6GB data
-2500 text messages
-visual voicemail
-call display
-WhoCalled


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got Wi-Fi at work and at home which frankly covers the vast majority of my typical day so I'm not worried either...but on the same hand its nice not having to worry.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

*The only Wifi only concern!*

The only thing about the iPhone that sort of bothers me is that my work wi fi requires that I put a password on a website that pops up when I go into safari. So when I am actually using the iPhone it is fine but when I have it in my pocket and it locks itself it looses the internet connection.

Is there a way that it would not do this?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> i agree with you - i wonder if 1 GB or 2 GB will be enough, but i really don't think i will. i'm thinking rogers will eventually re-evaluate their plans in the next year or so. who knows. i just know i won't be dloading a ton of youtube or otherwise videos. plus, i work from home so i'll be able to shut off the 3g and connect to my network.
> 
> we'll see. hopefully, i won't go crazy with it


Data rates will come down as iPhone apps become more demanding. If Rogers wants to move iPhones they will have to bring down their prices.

I can always add a data package down the road but to take off the 30 dollar one is another story. So I will wait it out until my 1 gb at 10 dollars come around!


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope my patience from these data rates is worth it. I am looking for a cheaper plan that has at least 500mb of data, I dont really need a lot because I only use it during travels


----------



## crazylegsmurphy (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey All,

This is my first post, and this topic is exactly what I needed to read. I am currently living in Claresholm, Alberta and I am looking to get an iPhone on the Fido network. 

I'm pretty sure of the plan I am going to go with, but I wanted to ask you guys about some of the last minute details before I commit for sure.

On the Fido coverage map, it shows that I am in the Expanded Network area. Does this mean I have to pay the extra $5/month so I can use my unlimited evenings/weekends option? I would be VERY cranky if it cost me $.25/min just to call my own home phone when I'm sitting in my living room.

If this is in fact the case, do you think that Fido would wave these fees if I were to complain that I feel I shouldn't have to pay $5/m more than someone who lives 1 hour north of me.

My second question is, what does the $30/6gigs of data give you over the $7/unlimited browsing option?

Because I'm no longer living in Calgary, I'll be using 3G very rarely, so does the 6Gig plan give you 3G access, and the unlimited browsing only give you EDGE? What other differences are there?

Finally, I have a few friends in Calgary that I would like to communicate with. What long distance options are available through Fido (I couldn't find them on the website), and does it cost me to text/email/IM them if I have a text message/data plan? (meaning is the 6gig data/text message plan good all across Canada?)

This is the plan I am considering:

"Killer Plan" - $17.50
6Gig Data - $30.00
100 Text - $5.00
Expanded Network (crap) - $5.00
Fees/Taxes

I might add the $11.00 caller ID package, but I don't really care that much as I get limited calls as is.

IF I could (meaning the data was the same) I would go with:

"Killer Plan" - $17.50
Unlimited Data - $7.00
100 Text - $5.00
Expanded Network (crap) - $5.00
Fees/Taxes

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm such an impatient loser. 

So i call rogers to see if they can get me the deal now instead of waiting b/c, like, i NEED the iphone now  lol

He said he couldn't do that, but he could put me on the basic plan which includes 3 months unlimited local calling and unlimited data. then i call on oct. 1st and get the new pkg.

so, instead of doing that, i'll go back to the rogers store so the rep who initially helped us can get the commission. I didn't realize I was calling the sales line...thought it was just info.

i will clarify the caller ID / visual voicemail issue though. The phone rep said that VVoice was included in the new plans when I have the sheet here saying it is.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff you'll need the Expanded network coverage if you're outside the normal Fido coverage area. I'm not sure you're going to see the benefit of the 6Gig plan if you're only on Edge as its going to be much slower so you may be just as well off with one of the newer all in one plans as they're cheaper. The unlimited web is for non smart phones with their crappy little browsers not the iPhone/BlackBerry devices.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok so i bought the phone and am LOVING it!

i need to print the manual and give it a thorough read.

i ended up getting the $17.50 plan (200 mins + 6 PM weekdays (and weekends free)
plus the $15.00 visual voicemail
plus the $30.00 6 GB plan
and of course the system acces bend-over-and-take-this $6.95 + the $.50

comes out to $79.04/month.

i ended up going this route instead of a new plan really b/c of the 6 PM call time. other factors too, but i speak to alot of clients after they're done work for the day so that is big for me.

this phone/gadget is awesome. i'm really digging it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool!

Have you upgraded to 2.1? You'll love it even more.




keebler27 said:


> ok so i bought the phone and am LOVING it!
> 
> i need to print the manual and give it a thorough read.
> 
> ...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Cool!
> 
> Have you upgraded to 2.1? You'll love it even more.


Hi H,

Actually, it was the very first thing I did  Figured it would be best to start right 

I'm just about to print the manual...want to maximize this baby.

Cheers,
keebler'

btw for the above pricing plan if anyone wonders: it's the Pricing Plan:

PP1247EP3ON


----------

